# How do I get rid of Zinsser Perma White Smell



## kc2ahl (Jun 21, 2007)

I painted the walls of my powder room before all of the cabinetry went into it. Even though I've opened the windows, washed down the walls several times, and tried baking soda and lit candles to get rid of the smell, nothing works. Now the bathroom is done and the manager of the paint store has come to inspect. He told me that I will need to reprime with BIN and repaint. AAAGH! Isn't there anything else I can do?


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

How long has the smell been there?
How long before you washed the walls?


----------



## Guest (Jun 21, 2007)

Washing the walls won't get rid of it. It needs time to cure. Latex paints take 14-30 days to cure completely. I don't use Perma-white myself. It's gotten nasty to work with in the past couple years. Zinsser products always have a nasty smell to them. If the paint is performing properly and applied and dried correctly, meaning there is no defect with the paint, then there should be no reason to BIN and repaint.


----------



## Hamilton (Nov 1, 2006)

poppameth said:


> Zinsser products always have a nasty smell to them.


You got that right!

Cover Stain smells so bad that we call it "Stinky Stain". None the less, it works so well we ignore it.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

i painted my bathroom with bullseye 123 and perma white. A paint smell until it dried then i didn't notice any smell. I painted the hell out off it. Its a small bathroom so i did one coat bulleyes and two coats perma white. Only had new paint smell for a couple of days.


----------



## jms (May 26, 2007)

*Allowance of Drying Time*

Normally, at least two weeks should be allowed for an interior latex paint,
following application, before attempting to clean the surface. Some manufacturers will require thirty days. Factors involved include:
Gloss level of the paint, Higher gloss paints have a more co-solvent to
evaporate, and rely on getting maximum hardness from the binder, and so
require longer drying than do flat paints.
Problems that can arise from too short a dry before cleaning the paint.
Paint is abraded off, blistering may occur
Variation in sheen and in color can occur.
So to make it short and sweet, when the paint is dry the smell will leave.


----------



## ron schenker (Jan 15, 2006)

I've had good luck with adding some vanilla extract to the paint before applying it. Improves the odor but makes me hungry


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

It is like a broken heart,only time will take care of it.:laughing:


----------

